# Imperial War Musuem opens on line archive



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2011)

Imperial War Museums


try Collections Search for "AMERICAN AIRCRAFT IN RAF SERVICE" | Imperial War Museums

so much to find there......


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2011)

Ooooh, Goood stuff...


----------



## Readie (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## mhuxt (Nov 12, 2011)

The IWM has especially made progress in cataloguing and making available its film collection. There is much more "camera gun footage" listed than a few years ago, and I see now they also have listings for films of raids taken by bomber command aircraft.


----------

